# Rust on Painted Parts Help Please



## partsguy (Dec 19, 2015)

So, I'm working on a bike that has that metallic 60's factory paint on the chain guard, tank, and rack. I know there's good paint there, but I don't know how to bring it out. This bike sat outside for almost two or three years before I got around to fixing it up. The finish on this type of paint is very thin and I'm afraid of sanding it with anything. Is there a solution I can soak them in? Something that won't harm the remaining paint and silk-screen decals?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 19, 2015)

It's actually a candy paint, not a metallic. Once the rust gets between the candy color coat and base coat there is nothing you can do. At least nothing I know about. Schwinn opal and radiant paint has the same issue with rust popping up under the candy coat.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 19, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> It's actually a candy paint, not a metallic. Once the rust gets between the candy color coat and base coat there is nothing you can do. At least nothing I know about. Schwinn opal and radiant paint has the same issue with rust popping up under the candy coat.




Oh Hell...I hate myself now more than I ever have before. I wish I made room to keep this bike inside!!!


----------



## partsguy (Dec 19, 2015)

*Fotos....*

Here's some pics, the rack is certainly the worst!


----------



## partsguy (Dec 20, 2015)

Will lemon juice do anything to help?


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 1, 2016)

*Removing rust from painted surface*



partsguy said:


> So, I'm working on a bike that has that metallic 60's factory paint on the chain guard, tank, and rack. I know there's good paint there, but I don't know how to bring it out. This bike sat outside for almost two or three years before I got around to fixing it up. The finish on this type of paint is very thin and I'm afraid of sanding it with anything. Is there a solution I can soak them in? Something that won't harm the remaining paint and silk-screen decals?



I don't know of anything short of avoiding them that will preserve the decals but repeated applications if Ospho will bring the paint back up from under the rust. Its a green, water thin mild acid solution available at hardware stores like Ace. It does a great job. You must clean between applications with a soft white or blue kitchen pad available at dollar store. Don't use green or other colors as they remove material. Go slow with the process! Wash with soapy water when completed and apply automotive wax. Its worked for me on painted rums so rusty they were solid brown- now they are back to blue. Brad


----------



## bairdco (Jan 1, 2016)

Soak it in wd40. It'll shine up the paint a bit, and take some of the brown-ness out.


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 30, 2016)

Anything that can remove the rust will also take off those decals and damage the paint as well.


----------

